# التدريب فى شركات البترول



## memo2100 (31 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

 أعضاء المنتدى الكريم 

*انا كيميائي خريج 2012 وكنت عايز تدريب فى شركة البترول 

ممكن تفيدونى ايه هى أفضل الشركات اللى بتقدم دورات تدريبية حتى ولو بمقابل مادى وتكون بتعطى شهادة فى نهاية التدريب لأنى محتاج التدريب ده ضروروى *

أفيدونى و جزاكم الله خيراً 

​


----------



## ahmedashi (8 نوفمبر 2012)

مفيش شركه بيبقي التدريب فيها ب مقابل مادي انت بتاخد فلوس بعد م تاخد التدريب والموضوع سهل لازم بس يكون ليك حد هتاك عشان يوديلهم الورق الموضوع موش صعب..عامه احسن مكان للتدريب شركه جابكو بس اسهل مكان شركه خالده بس نصيحه قدم ورقك في كل شركات البترول وصدقني هتستفاد جامد لاني روحت واستفدت


----------



## memo2100 (10 نوفمبر 2012)

ألف شكر يا *ahmedashi* على الرد ... جزاك الله خيرا​


----------

